# Tribal and First Nations Great Lakes Water Accord



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I received an email from a LRB friend of mine with my copy of the signed accord. The article showed up after the signing. HR


Attached is the Tribal First Nations Great Lakes Water Accord Agreement document that was signed yesterday at Sault Ste. Marie, with ceremony. 
Also attached is the list of delegates from the Great Lakes Basin Tribes and First Nations that signed the Accord. There were 44 Nations in attendance at this unprecedented and historical event. Many good teachings were shared. The event was video-taped by Jimmie Mitchell.
The signing of the Accord is to capture a moral high ground on the issue and assist us in ensuring our proper involvement in the Great Lakes preservation efforts along side that of the States and Provinces to let our united voices be heard through the coming generations.

A Brief History:

The Great Lakes Governors of eight states (Illinois, Indians, Michigan, Minnesota, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin) joined with Premiers of Ontario and Quebec in signing the Great Lakes Charter Annex 2001 in Niagara Falls, NY on June 18, 2001, in an attempt to work together for the good of our sacred waters. The Tribal and First Nations were left out of these documents because of a mistaken thought that we are political subdivisions of the States and Provinces. We know that we are not. It endangers our future exercise of sovereignty and erodes our basic inherent rights as Tribal Nations to not be considered governmental parties in any of the plans in these documents.

The states and provinces are in the process of preparing to sign in early 2005, an Interstate Compact and an Agreement to implement Annex 2001. 

Native groups invited to participate in Great Lakes water agreement

SAULT STE. MARIE, Ontario -- Canada's Indian tribes have been invited to make face-to-face -- but not government-to-government -- submissions on a far-reaching framework to regulate Great Lakes water. 
The Council of Great Lakes Governors is preparing a forum for native groups to make submissions on the Implementing Agreement for Annex 2001, even though it's past a 90-day period for public comment.

http://www.detnews.com/2004/metro/0411/27/metro-17163.htm


----------

